# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Norte >  Presa de El Machón, rio Trubia.

## JMTrigos

Unas fotos. Sobre su futuro en el hilo sobre el río Trubia ya enlacé hace algún tiempo noticias al respecto. http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=11082

----------


## pevema

Gracias por las fotos JMTrigos.

----------


## sergi1907

Unas fotos preciosas JMTrigos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Buenísimas fotos JMTrigos.
Parece que en vez de aterrada esté engravada.
Esos cantos rodados junto a la compuerta dan idea del volumen perdido.
Un saludo.

----------


## manuelra

Gracias por estas fotos , un saludo

----------


## REEGE

Gusta verte por el foro...
Que andas más perdido que la 10/11... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo amigo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

Hola Manuelra:
He intentado ver tu bolg *uns e ceros* y me encuentro que no está activo; ¿tienes algún problema?
Me ha gustado seguirte en el blog desde siempre pero ahora no puedo.
Un saludo.

----------

